# Fish trade ins



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Are there any stores that allow you to trade in fish for credit? I know some stores use to allow it but now I am not sure. I am too many guppys that I would like to trade in .


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Aquariums West, is the only one I know of that still does.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Too bad, seems like the aquarium hobby is not what it use to be.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Pm me the type of guppy's I might take some off your hands


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

They are yellow guppys like this one









and this one


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

where are you located? Canada is a large area I would take some off your hands if you are close


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll trade fish for guppies . My shop is in burnaby.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Pet Superstore in Langely took my minnows when i changed up my tank... They are an independent store so they are able to take them - just a matter of if they want them.
Worth giving them a call maybe. Not sure how much credit they will give...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the thing . If they have room. And depending in price . Stores have to be able to
Make a profit on them .


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow guys, thanks for all your replys. I live in Vancouver (Hastings+Nanaimo st).


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your just down the street from me . 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

anyone know if petsmart accept trade ins for fish?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Not likely all their fish have to be barcoded In their system. Thry get from one wholesaler who sends barcodes for all fish received and they get what they are sent 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been told by an employee that they (Petsmart) do not take fish back. They have a supplier for the whole chain.


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

I've got two red tailed botia which aren't fitting in too well with my parents tank. I've got them in a planted tank by themselves atm but they've started rooting around. would any stores in the Vancouver area likely give store credit for them? 2.5 to 3 inches or so.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Island Pets does trade ins. Depending on current stock, the fish itself, and other factors decides whether it is for credit or not. But we always will take it in if it needs a new home


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Momobobo said:


> Island Pets does trade ins. Depending on current stock, the fish itself, and other factors decides whether it is for credit or not. But we always will take it in if it needs a new home


I have 6 zebra danios that are a little too energetic in my tank and picking on my poor honey gouramis. Is it possible to give them to Island Pets? I won't even ask for credit, just want the little guys to be in a nicer home.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Most stores will take them for free

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

am3ience said:


> I have 6 zebra danios that are a little too energetic in my tank and picking on my poor honey gouramis. Is it possible to give them to Island Pets? I won't even ask for credit, just want the little guys to be in a nicer home.


Yup, they would.


----------



## jaydee (Apr 25, 2014)

How many Guppys do you have I got a 30 gallon would love to have some color in


----------

